# completely mad



## elliots02 (May 29, 2008)

Is it normal to feel completely mad with hyperthyroidism? 
I have been feeling like I am walking on the edge of a cliff for one year now and had episodes of anxiety for a few years before that. I am worrying about the most inane things, but can't stop. 
Admitted to hospital with tachycardia of 130 bpm and cardiac arrythmias in November. Autoantibodies 600, thyroid multinodular, T4 61. Thyroid levels just coming under control, but still anxious!
Anyone else been through something similar?
Any wise words of encouragement will be gratefully received
From MRs Worry


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thyroid does play a roll in our mental well being and emotions. 
I had a few issues for a couple of years that is embarrassing
to discuss, ever! 
Also suffer from Graves' Rage when levels are too hyper 
http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/graves_disease/66568 
and depression when too hypo.

It does get better.


----------



## elliots02 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. 
I hope it doesn't take too long to get better. 
It's not only the anxiety, its the weakness and fatigue that also gets you!
Good luck with your treatment, also.

Best wishes,

Sarah


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Sarah

Fatigue might be lasting. Whether it is thyroid or not, is a question. It is a popular complaint. When I am too hypo I get lethargically fatigue and when I am too hyper I get energetic fatigue. Most days I have to take cat naps just to rejuvenate, some days all day long. Doesn't matter if I am active or not, get enough sleep or not. My hyper fatigue seems to be more internal. I take mega vitamins and minerals which doesn't seem to help. It is hard to find that happy medium, so fatigue might be a lifetime issue, for me.

A lot of us either take antidepressants or anxiety medication temporarily to help us get over the rough spots. I don't have anxiety but I take anxiety meds. for Graves' rage and as long as I am true to my feeling and take the meds., they work for that issue.

I never had weakness.


----------

